# Nakamichi PA506 amp connection ?'s



## k1500 jockey (Aug 15, 2017)

So, I inherited a Nakamichi PA506 amp and a nakamichi 10" sub that I just installed in my truck, but I have no manuals to go with it. I connected the fused power lead directly to the battery, grounded it to the chassis, and connected the blue remote lead from the head unit. Got the input hooked up and the sub wired, and man does it sound great! Really rounds out the 4 polk 6x4 in the cab. Here is my question though.....When I connected it to the battery, i had a decent spark, but had good power to the amp and everything worked as it should. Does it continue to draw a lot from the battery, or does it just maintain a slight charge until signaled by the head unit? Total noob question I would guess, but this is the first car stereo stuff I have installed and want to do it right and not come back to a dead battery. Any help for a new kid would be appreciated!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

When are where did it spark? Did you have a live wire from the battery that you connected to the amp, and it sparked at the amp? Does it continue to draw a lot from the battery when? When you turn the car off? 

Spend a bit more time making the post clear so that we can help you.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Some arching are normal during initial power cables connection. I always use a small wire to energize the amp first to prevent this.
It is not a big deal and not to worry too much on this matter.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Some arching are normal during initial power cables connection. I always use a small wire to energize the amp first to prevent this.
> It is not a big deal and not to worry too much on this matter.


Arching is normal when connecting the cable to the battery, but I'm wondering if this is the spark he's talking about. I'm worried that he had a spark at the amp, meaning he had the battery connected while he was working on things.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

gijoe said:


> Arching is normal when connecting the cable to the battery, but I'm wondering if this is the spark he's talking about. I'm worried that he had a spark at the amp, meaning he had the battery connected while he was working on things.


That's what I'm thinking too. Did you disconnect the negative post of the battery before you started your installation? If you did I guess it's possible that the amplifier's capacitors could have retained a small charge that found it's way to ground once you began working on it. I'm leaning more towards the first option though... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiril17art (Sep 7, 2017)

k1500 jockey, for you !
User manual Nakamichi PA-506 the link is in the beginning of this topic
2521009-post4


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

k1500 jockey said:


> .... Does it continue to draw a lot from the battery, or does it just maintain a slight charge until signaled by the head unit? ....


Tripped on this in google images FYI (search term "nakamichi pa506 specs"). 

Note "Idling current" for the 506 = <1.4A; not sure if that's with 'power off' pending turn-on via remote trigger or if that's "power-on" with no input signal, but in any case the "power-off" draw should be no more than that and IMHO is probably much less, maybe someone else can clarify what "Idling current" typically means.









IMHO given that all is working fine your 'spark event' is a non issue, but as mentioned it's always a good idea to disconnect the battery negative/ground cable when making connections anywhere along the positive side circuit. 

Just curious, are you now using the PA-506 channels 1-4 to power your Polks and Channels 5+6 'bridged' for the sub?

I know nothing about that amp but it looks very cool from what little I could find .... congrats and have fun!


----------



## kolmen (May 27, 2019)

kiril17art said:


> k1500 jockey, for you !
> User manual Nakamichi PA-506 the link is in the beginning of this topic
> 2521009-post4


Can't find it :surprised:


----------

